# Red Devil Metallic Dragon HM x Yellow HM Female



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

The pair are currently conditioning in the breeding tub. This male has created quite a buzz on Facebook and I'm trying to get the most out of him while he's still young and healthy. 

Some may be aware of the last spawn with this male where I paired him up with a pastel Cambodian female. This time I've chosen a yellow female to see what sort of fry will come from the pairing.

Red Devil Metallic Dragon HM >









Yellow HM female









I'm feeding them both live white worms and frozen bloodworms to finish off their conditioning phase.

Stay tuned for updates! :grin2:


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

New Years spawn!!! The pair are busily spawning away and both are amazing! The female and male are both collecting up the eggs together and placing them in the nest. I'm impressed with how good these two are together. Looks to be quite a large spawn! 

View My Video

Sorry for the crappy iPhone video.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

For his next spawn would you do a black copper or a copper dragon? I think they would turn out beautifully


Wonderful looking pair by the way ^^


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

I would love to however it is difficult to get quality stock here in the mountains, especially in winter. 

I have a Copper/Red HM female which will be spawned next with this male. She wasn't quite ready this go around. Plus I was curious to see what a Yellow female would produce.


----------



## TribalElephant (Jan 8, 2016)

This is stunning!!! Where are you located. I'm working on getting a new 20g setup and would LOVE to have a male from this spawn! Wow!!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

That would be very pretty as well, if my copper marble girl wasn't genetically disposed to tumors I'd start conditioning her and send her your way ^^


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

Screenshot of the embrace. 








The male is amazing and really good with his spawns. If the spawning tub were larger I'd consider leaving him to tend his fry. 

I'm curious how the genetics will unfold in this spawn for sure.


----------



## seenbettadays (Dec 5, 2016)

This also seems exciting! I look forward to seeing what happens!


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

Better pic of the female.


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

wow they are beautiful!!! she's a beautiful girl!!! and hes very nice!
what are you expecting colour wise for the fry?


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

royalbluehalfmoon78 said:


> wow they are beautiful!!! she's a beautiful girl!!! and hes very nice!
> what are you expecting colour wise for the fry?


I honestly have no idea. haha. I'm hoping the blue stays out of the fry. Red is dominant over Yellow so I wouldn't expect to see any yellow fry. However, a red loss gene, if present, would see red disappear as they age. 

I would expect to see light, medium, and dark bodied fry. The male has dragon genetics so tough to say to what degree that would appear in the offspring. He also seems to carry the Butterfly gene, so that may also show up. 

I'm more hopeful with this spawn than the previous spawn with this male, that I'll get a few fry similar to the male with which I can breed back to him.


----------



## royalbluehalfmoon78 (Jan 6, 2017)

Didgeridoo said:


> I honestly have no idea. haha. I'm hoping the blue stays out of the fry. Red is dominant over Yellow so I wouldn't expect to see any yellow fry. However, a red loss gene, if present, would see red disappear as they age.
> 
> I would expect to see light, medium, and dark bodied fry. The male has dragon genetics so tough to say to what degree that would appear in the offspring. He also seems to carry the Butterfly gene, so that may also show up.
> 
> I'm more hopeful with this spawn than the previous spawn with this male, that I'll get a few fry similar to the male with which I can breed back to him.


how exciting!!!


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow, Red Devil is a stunner!


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't really like yellow in bettas, but that female is STUNNING! so is the male he's just... *drools* XD The fry will be pretty interesting, right?


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

Well unfortunately this spawn seems to be a bust. I have no clue what happened but it looks as though all the fry are dead. :-/ Could be that I've been trying to spawn them in the middle of a cold snap!? Anyways, I may try this pairing again once they're conditioned.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Don't dump the spawn tank! You might have some left ^^


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

I think I found out the reason why my last two spawns were dismal. I'm not using rain water! Since we got snow, I haven't been using rain water anymore. I'll have to pick up some RO water and try again. 

Our tap water is beautiful, pristine, but very hard and full of minerals. Not ideal for Betta breeding! Doh!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

That might have been my original problem too XD though the only way I can get RO water is in bottles I can't find gallon jugs or anything


----------



## Didgeridoo (Nov 10, 2016)

MysticSky22301 said:


> That might have been my original problem too XD though the only way I can get RO water is in bottles I can't find gallon jugs or anything


Grocery store here sells 5-gallon refills for a couple of bucks. I grabbed a jug to try out on the next spawn.


----------

